# The most user friendly mod



## The eCigStore (12/4/15)

What is the latest mod on the market .and is the smy 260 w worth buying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (12/4/15)

Lol thats alot of watts. What are you looking to run on it?
I would say hang on a bit and see what temp control mods are on the way.


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

260W is waaay overkill. I like warm vapes and even I find it very difficult to vape at even 100W.


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

The eCigStore said:


> What is the latest mod on the market .and is the smy 260 w worth buying?



Hi @The eCigStore 
Welcome to the forum
Please introduce yourself in the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Tell us a bit more about yourself and your vaping experience. 

Also, if you want to market your store on the forum, please get in touch with @Gizmo by sending him a private message and he will sign you up. Vendors who want to market here pay a nominal fee and get their own sub forum to market their products. 

On your question about the SMY260W, i think only cloud blowers would go for that. Normal vapers seldom go above 50 Watts. One could use it for lower power applications and enjoy the longer battery life I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore (12/4/15)

Tha


Silver said:


> Hi @The eCigStore
> Welcome to the forum
> Please introduce yourself in the following thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> ...


----------



## The eCigStore (12/4/15)

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## free3dom (12/4/15)

Sigelei 150W would IMO be the far superior product to get if you need high wattage.

More than 150W seems a bit overkill, unless you have a very specific reason - such as heating up your house

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schuller (14/4/15)

Sigelei 150W is the bomb even though I only Vape around 30W it works like a dream, the iStick 50W also a winner you can Sub Ohm and it's nice and compact with awesome battery life, I tried the Temp Sensing on the Smok M80 plus but don't really understand how it works but there is definitely good things happening in that field.


----------



## Marzuq (14/4/15)

the sigelei is a winner all round. the previous versions worked very well just has an issue with the paint work and not being level. everything from the 100watt plus has been sorted. have a look at the sigelei red limited edition. looks sick!

the ipv2 mini is an awesome device. 70 watts and a much better size for a carry around all day device. 

personally i have both the ipv and sigelei and i find that both serves a purpose for me. but for an all day device the ipv is winner purely based on its size

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Sigelei 150W would IMO be the far superior product to get if you need high wattage.
> 
> More than 150W seems a bit overkill, unless you have a very specific reason - such as heating up your house



Now now don't let me throw you with my SMY to prove to you which truly is the FAR superior weapon and mod...

I read somewhere that vaping a Sig @ 50w only nets half a days worth of use, I don't have that problem on the SMY.

Please don't be silly and simply judge it on the 260w label, it is the only (locally available) mod that uses 3 18650's and although that increases the size quite dramatically I don't need to carry extra batteries with me, or ever worry about load shedding.

Also it's fun to tease the Sig owners about their little toys...

@zadiac Maybe you should try more airflow for when you want to go over 100w

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Now now don't let me throw you with my SMY to prove to you which truly is the FAR superior weapon and mod...
> 
> I read somewhere that vaping a Sig @ 50w only nets half a days worth of use, I don't have that problem on the SMY.
> 
> ...


@DemonicBunnee i get a full days use at abt 65 watts. Guess it would depend on how often you vape 

i think the only use for the SMY would be to use it as a generator to power the street you live on  the vaping is a byproduct 

but in all honesty i think the Sig works quite lekker as a ADV device. some might find it too big though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> @DemonicBunnee i get a full days use at abt 65 watts. Guess it would depend on how often you vape
> 
> i think the only use for the SMY would be to use it as a generator to power the street you live on  the vaping is a byproduct
> 
> but in all honesty i think the Sig works quite lekker as a ADV device. some might find it too big though



I wondered which batteries he was running to be honest.

I do not agree at all on that being the only use for the Smy. So far I have come up with the following:

Self defense tool
Threatening @free3dom 
Replacement handbrake for my Ford
Always have something with me I can sit on
Attracting the attention of Airport Security when you feel lonely
Best paperweight ever
Weight training. Protip: Alternate arms when vaping for even muscle tone
Door stop
I could probably use it to unlock most cars and buildings... 
Might be able to hide behind it when being shot at after above-mentioned unlocking
Lemme see your Sig do all of that!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Get a Reo rather


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Please don't throw any bricks...sorry I mean SMY at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> I wondered which batteries he was running to be honest.
> 
> I do not agree at all on that being the only use for the Smy. So far I have come up with the following:
> 
> ...



HAHA - see comments 

i would not subject my Sig to such abuse  she is delicate

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Get a Reo rather



Because mech's are known for being user friendly? 

Anyway you Reonaut's are a dime a dozen, I'm all alone in my ¼KW Club, lemme have some friends too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Lol, I would join you as well @DemonicBunnee but I can't handle dripping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, I would join you as well @DemonicBunnee but I can't handle dripping


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Because mech's are known for being user friendly?
> 
> Anyway you Reonaut's are a dime a dozen, I'm all alone in my ¼KW Club, lemme have some friends too



yeah i think everybody above 150watts should gang up on the REO's

But only up until the point that we get ours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Lol, good 1 @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

@DemonicBunnee please accept my sincerest apology - what was I thinking 

Oh wait I remember...I was thinking Eskom probably couldn't handle the load of having 2 SMY users in the country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (24/7/15)

The eCigStore said:


> What is the latest mod on the market .and is the smy 260 w worth buying?


Love my 180s


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

My Sigelei 100w is my best mod. I'll never sell it. I'm going to change the standard 510 connection to a spring loaded 510. It's the best mod I've ever had.
The Sigelei 100w v2 comes with a spring loaded connection standard. If you're not looking into temp control, then get a Sigelei. Awesome quality and value for money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (24/7/15)

Cloupor t8 is doing good for me, screen is big, message is clear, controlling is easy. IPV4 not feeling so friendly... hope the 3Li will be easier


----------



## Silver (24/7/15)

zadiac said:


> My Sigelei 100w is my best mod. I'll never sell it. I'm going to change the standard 510 connection to a spring loaded 510. It's the best mod I've ever had.
> The Sigelei 100w v2 comes with a spring loaded connection standard. If you're not looking into temp control, then get a Sigelei. Awesome quality and value for money.



Am loving my Sigelei 100 W Plus @zadiac
I assume thats what you mean when you refer to the V2
Been using it for several months and not a single problem
I love the fire button. Its big and has a great feel to it
Also, two batteries, so it lasts for ages

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Go for the cloudmaker Dna 200 I think vape club or vape cartel is bringing it in. Or if you want something just as good, go for the ipv3 li it's what I use and it's beautiful. Runs down to 0.05 in nickel and 0.1 in kanthal. Goes to 200 watts in kanthal and 100 joules in nickel


----------



## Dr Phil (24/7/15)

I say right now most user friendly mod is the snow wolf. Picks up nickel and kanthal automatically can go down to 0.05ohms on nickel and kanthal price and quality hard to match with any other mod.


----------



## VapeSnow (24/7/15)

Most user friendly mod is snow wolf it's a 200w mod and can do temp sensing. there is no menus so put atty on and press fire


----------

